# Dave from Culpeper, VA



## xeon (Jun 2, 2009)

I am strongly considering keeping bees for two reasons... general interest and the honey. Other family members keep bees and I find it to be interesting. In terms of honey, my family and I really like honey and with two asthmatics, there may be some holistic purposes as well. 

Anyway I'm just poking around reading up on some things. I've wanted to keep them for years, but with a handicapped child, keeping bees on my 1/3 acre in town just isn't in the cards. My father in-law recently mentioned liking to have some local honey and is open to the idea... I always thought he was allergic to bees so I never approached it with him. Turns out it is a specific type of wasp and he has 60 acres that I think would do great with a hive. I could put it on the back side of their property that has a nice little creek close by. 

I met some beekeepers the other day, one of them actually has property that backs up to my in-laws or thereabouts. Will be touching base with them. I've got the hives sorted I think... just need to explore the whole getting bees things and make sure my in-laws are really on board... i.e. my mother in-law that is. My mom is already on board, but I think my in-laws property is better for a first apiary... so that is where I'm shooting for first.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This forum is a good place to learn more about bees and beekeeping. Be advised that there are frequently different ways to do things and occasionally there are some 'spirited' discussions on what is the 'best' way!

Be sure to check out:
1) The 'How to Start Beekeeping' subforum. Lots of basic info for those just starting out.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=275
2) Your local library - check for beekeeping books and videos
3) A local beekeeping club. Clubs are often offer beginning beekeeping classes and are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beeks:
http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/association_map.htm


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

*Welcome Dave*

Welcome Dave. Staring with the state and local associations is great advice. Also, read some books on beekeeping. The public library has several.

The other Dave


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Dave It's getting pretty late to install bees this year, but if you want a nuc I think a man I know has one for sale.


----------

